# Help identifying planes in book please



## Capt. Vick (Mar 31, 2021)

I have been meaning to ask for help from you guys with identifying an aircraft or two in the following book I got a while back.







What airplane is this drawing part of?






Please let me know if you can. There may be others as well. Thanks!


----------



## at6 (Mar 31, 2021)

One drawing is of the lower gondola from the HE111. The other one with nose guns appears to be of the P38.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 31, 2021)

The guns appear to be Madsen guns.
the large ones might be 23mm guns? 

Found this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 1, 2021)

Hmmm...

The windscreen and gunsight looks somewhat Japanese.
But I don't think the KI-45 had an arrangement of two 20mm and two 13mm MGs.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2021)

This looks like an alternative armament load with two Madsen guns and two Madsen MGs for the Fokker G.1.













the pic source: Fokker G.1, G.2, G.3

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you! Never would have guessed!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Apr 1, 2021)

The lower project design on the Lockheed page shows gear and shaft drive to the inboard engine only. I guess he couldn't figure how to run the outboard props.
On more examination (with glasses) the shaft is landing gear struts, so never mind.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 1, 2021)

Great stuff sir


----------



## Leonidas (Apr 1, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have been meaning to ask for help from you guys with identifying an aircraft or two in the following book I got a while back.
> 
> View attachment 617972
> 
> ...


No clue, but I do want that book.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 1, 2021)

at6 said:


> One drawing is of the lower gondola from the HE111. The other one with nose guns appears to be of the P38.



I think you are right on the first but the second is most definitely not a P-38. The actual P-38 nose looks like this. Source Armorer Working On A P-38 (corrected)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 1, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have been meaning to ask for help from you guys with identifying an aircraft or two in the following book I got a while back.
> 
> View attachment 617972
> 
> ...



That is a great book and your copy is obviously in far better condition than mine. I do prefer Leslie Neville's _Aircraft Designers Data Book_ though in many ways.


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Apr 2, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> I think you are right on the first but the second is most definitely not a P-38. The actual P-38 nose looks like this. Source Armorer Working On A P-38 (corrected)



See post #5 above for the correct answer.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 2, 2021)

Sorry but my post was just so anyone who did not know what the P-38 nose looked like would now have a better idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

